# Beeny Boxes - Well pleased



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Just back from a trip to Camborne in Cornwall to have two Beeny Boxes fitted to our new Escape.
It was a long way to go, but we are delighted with the result - neat secure external storage for ramps, cables, wellies, groundsheets and other "dirty" stuff.
A professional but friendly job by Paul ( www.beenybox.co.uk )
which took a day and a half to complete, as each box is bespoke in terms of size, location and vehicle.
Overnighted in their yard - not exactly peaceful, but Paul lays on water and EHU.
During the day, we took the train to St.Ives - £3.90 return - for ice cream, crab, pasties and a couple of pots of clotted cream to bring home.


----------



## spartacus (Jul 10, 2008)

Was the space used for the boxes "clean" or did they have to re-route pipework or brackets?

Could you post pictures of the finished job showing boxes open and closed??


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

spartacus said:


> Was the space used for the boxes "clean" or did they have to re-route pipework or brackets?
> 
> Could you post pictures of the finished job showing boxes open and closed??


Look on their website and they show photos of boxes fitted to a vast variety of vans.

http://www.beenybox.co.uk/boxes.html

I can endorse -our third one now- Thursday Child's experience; a very professional firm and a very good product.

G


----------



## spartacus (Jul 10, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> Look on their website and they show photos of boxes fitted to a vast variety of vans.
> 
> http://www.beenybox.co.uk/boxes.html
> 
> ...


Yes I know, I was looking for personal experience, if it was straightforward or if the job involved any moving of "bits" to fit the boxes.

In theory I have the space but it would involve moving some pipework, I haven't seen anything on their website that helps in that regard.

Beenybox have said "bring the van in and we'll advise" - well Camborne is a long way for me on the off chance!


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

They didn't do such a good job on my van, poor fit, uneven gaps and it leaks like a sieve. Pipework for the water drain was twisted up and tied out of the way and it was left up to me to re-route it and find an extra yard or so of pipe :roll:


----------



## spartacus (Jul 10, 2008)

Autoquest said:


> They didn't do such a good job on my van, poor fit, uneven gaps and it leaks like a sieve. Pipework for the water drain was twisted up and tied out of the way and it was left up to me to re-route it and find an extra yard or so of pipe :roll:


There you go you see, personal experience different to the virtues extolled on their website!

I would be very unhappy with that result given how much they charge 

The materials involved are minimal cost so really you are paying for labour and expertise - the skill to do a top notch job and work around existing fittings etc.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I had similar probelms but it was Autosleepers that made a complete hash of mine, they fit beenyboxes under contract as an (expensive) option....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-615642.html#615642

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-66612.html#66612



spartacus said:


> Beenybox have said "bring the van in and we'll advise" - well Camborne is a long way for me on the off chance!


Don't know where you are but there is an alternative company in Dewbury called Genie Drawers...

http://www.jhcaravan.com/70463/info.php?p=2&pno=0

Pete


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

spartacus said:


> [Yes I know, I was looking for personal experience, if it was straightforward or if the job involved any moving of "bits" to fit the boxes.
> 
> !


As I said: we have personal experience, having had 3 fitted by Beenybox. If pipework need re-routing they will do it but on the whole they try to fit it where there is a space that does not need this to happen or at least, nothing major. They have experience of just about every make of van.

If you look at the photos you will see where they fit for each van. If your van is on their photo gallery- and there are most makes- then you will be able to look underneath it and check if you have pipework in that position.

You asked for photos of the drawers open and closed and this was what I referred you to on their website.

You will find that they hesitate to give you a quote over the phone as each box is made to order and, if possible fitted where you want it. Add in possible re-routing and this all affects the price.

G

Edit: In our current van we wondered if we could have one fitted at all as it is a very low chassis. The box is fitted in the skirt however and is much bigger than we expected.

There has been a lot of post about them and, almost universally, customers seem satisfied. I would imagine, if there were problems, then they would be sorted pdq. As for materials being cheap; there is quite a lot to the box- it does have to hold a lot of heavy things- and the runners alone are very sturdy.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Or if you're brave enough you could consider making your own...

Storage drawer


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Agreed Grizzly - There are a lot of very satisfied customers out there who will fully endorse the product which is why I was doubly disappointed at mine…. To be honest, mine was the first Beeny Box I had seen and I thought that was the standard – It was only when I spotted one fitted to a Swift Bolero in Devon and was given a demonstration (It was a perfect fit and looked great) that I realised what a bummer mine really was…. Perhaps an off day :roll:


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

How long ago did you have yours fitted, AutoQ ?


----------



## valandmartin (Feb 20, 2008)

*Beeny Box*

Poor job on my van too. Bodged the exhaust to clear the bottom of the box, basically only secured exhaust bracket on one side allowing it to bend down to clear. Also re routed the water tank overflow to finish above the box, so that the box fills up with water when the tank is topped up. Did not return call, and too far away to return with van, so sorted out myself.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

ThursdaysChild said:


> How long ago did you have yours fitted, AutoQ ?


March 2008 ish

Also forgot to mention the lack of re-fitted strengthener betwixt chassis and sidewall skirt thus allowing a large section of skirt wall to flap around next to the wheel - I was very concerned about it during the long haul back to the midlands as the wall was very flimsy without it


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Pics as requested.


----------



## spartacus (Jul 10, 2008)

I have to say that looks a very neat job.

On the other hand it looks an expensive way of storing a couple of Fiamma ramps and a cable 8O


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

Can they only be fitted to coachbuilts? What about panel conversions?

Autumn


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Spartacus

You asked. I replied.

If you don't like them, don't buy them.

Simples.

TC


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

AutoQ

the skirt at each side of the cutouts has been given a support strut, so no flapping in the wind - prob a mod resulting from your experience. For which, much thanks .


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

ThursdaysChild said:


> AutoQ
> 
> the skirt at each side of the cutouts has been given a support strut, so no flapping in the wind - prob a mod resulting from your experience. For which, much thanks .


Not sure about this; we had our first fitted in 2004, second early 2006 and third in Feb 2009. All have the skirt well supported and no chance of flapping. I suspect AQ was unlucky and this bit was missed out on his.

G


----------



## spartacus (Jul 10, 2008)

ThursdaysChild

I asked. You replied. And I both thanked you and commented on what an excellent job they were.

So once again thank you for going to the trouble of posting the photos.

With regard to my additional comment, it was an opinion. I assume we are still allowed them on here??

And for your further information it related to the (quite hefty IMHO) price charged by Beenybox rather than your decision to fit them.


----------

